# Do you try to instil ambition into your children?



## grahamg (Aug 31, 2020)

Do you think you should try to instil high ambition in your children, or did you try to do so?

My ex, before she was my ex, so the former Mrs G, used to speak about our child when she was nowt but a bairn, that she wanted her to go across the globe in her chosen career, or something like that anyway.  .

Although my parenting style or level of ambition for me child was more modest, I wasn't averse to planting the idea in her head she might become a doctor, or air!one pilot, so pretty "lofty" ambitions its true! However I wasn't so keen on the idea her career might take her around the globe, (so far she's travelled widely, though only worked abroad as a student, and low and behold she is a doctor).   .

I imagine being very ambitious, or high achieving is a cleft stick, as obviously you expect great things of yourself, and much responsibility is thrust upon your shoulders, once you're a high earning professional, trying to juggle family life with work.  .

However, whatever else, it is nice to think you're child is a high achiever, and whatever success I had myself academically, I'm sure my mother's insistence upon the importance of education played a big role. Still, above academic ambition, or ambition to be a high achiever in a profession, or financially, my main wish for my child was that she would become a good, warm, honest, loving person, to the benefit of others, and in turn herself !    .


----------



## Nathan (Aug 31, 2020)

I wanted my daughter and son to be decent people, treat others the way they would want to be treated.   I wanted them to get educated, and know of the world and how it works.    I wanted them to be self reliant / self supporting.     They did all these things, and are happy, decent people.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 31, 2020)

My father was determined that I should have a career. As soon as I showed an interest in anything, he would spoil my pleasure by pushing me into studying it seriously and making it my ambition.  This had the opposite effect to what he intended, and I soon stop putting any effort into my school work.
As a result, I let my own  children go their own way, and make their own decisions.  Ironically, they have all gone to university...got degrees and had successful careers. A lesson there for other parents!


----------



## asp3 (Aug 31, 2020)

Besides being a nice person we wanted our sons to live up to their potential.  They were both very smart but they both had issues with grades from time to time.  It was really more a matter of applying themselves as opposed to not being able to do the work.

My biological son was kept lying to us about various things so that his privileges, computer play time, video games, etc... were gradually reduced until he could only use the computer for school work or read.  He applied his extra time to his schoolwork and ended up getting straight A's for the first time that semester.  That lesson stuck with him and he was co-valedictorian at his college and won a number of fellowships and awards during his higher education.  Looking at his grades in his freshman and sophomore years in high school one never would have guessed that was in his future.

Our other son really didn't like school that much but understood the importance of it.  He went to college, ended up not getting a degree but now is an IT manager at a fairly well known Silicon Valley company and earns a fair amount more than I do.  He's not that ambitious overall, but is ambitious in regards to his career and salary.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 31, 2020)

I guess it'd be called that, but not extreme.  My kids knew from their earliest years that they could do/become/be whatever they chose, and that I'd back them every step of the way.  And never tried to influence their choices/decisions.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 31, 2020)

I instilled in my son a work ethic that my dad instilled in me.  We had some rough patches but he is an IT specialist with his own very successful business.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2020)

So they don't sit on their behinds and do nothing.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 1, 2020)

My daughter was a high-achiever. I used to encourage her to slow down and give it a rest sometimes, but she was driven. Unfortunately, she became crippled with mental illness and became the bright light that burned out too fast.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2020)

Judycat said:


> My daughter was a high-achiever. I used to encourage her to slow down and give it a rest sometimes, but she was driven. Unfortunately, she became crippled with mental illness and became the bright light that burned out too fast.


How old is she?  Is she in counseling?  What kind of treatment is she getting?  Could her issues be menopause or parimenopause related?  They can mimic mental illness.  Low blood sugar can also mimic mental illness.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 1, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> How old is she?  Is she in counseling?  What kind of treatment is she getting?  Could her issues be menopause or parimenopause related?  They can mimic mental illness.  Low blood sugar can also mimic mental illness.


My daughter commited suicide at age 34 five years ago. She was under the care of mental health professionals. She suffered for 10 years and progressively became worse. She tried many treatments, but ultimately believed taking her life was the only option left.  I miss her every day.


----------



## grahamg (Sep 1, 2020)

Judycat said:


> My daughter commited suicide at age 34 five years ago. She was under the care of mental health professionals. She suffered for 10 years and progressively became worse. She tried many treatments, but ultimately believed taking her life was the only option left.  I miss her every day.


Very moving and although I'm sure it doesn't help much, please accept my condolences for your loss.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2020)

Judycat said:


> My daughter commited suicide at age 34 five years ago. She was under the care of mental health professionals. She suffered for 10 years and progressively became worse. She tried many treatments, but ultimately believed taking her life was the only option left.  I miss her every day.


I am so very sorry for you loss.  Mental illness is such an enigma.  There is no one sure way that works to deal with it.  Are you okay?  Is there any way I can be of comfort?  I'm willing to listen.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 1, 2020)

In this day and age 'ambition' is a dicey proposition. Between technology & instant gratification  and a philosphy that says try to steer or track students into things they like or are good at too much ambition good lead to disappointment or sense of entitlement.

The basics in life including courtesy, health, domestic, financial ,mechanical abilities etc ie fix and/or build for ones' self. Along with academic competance in any subject. Self sufficiency first then worry about pursuing optional jobs/careers. How can one take care of a company or organization if they cant take care of themselves.


----------



## grahamg (Sep 1, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> So they don't sit on their behinds and do nothing.


How would you describe your parenting style?     .


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 1, 2020)

Dear husband and I gave our children as much encouragement and support as we could, but as for needling them to become doctors, lawyers, presidents, and such, we didn't, and we never pushed any of them to achieve high grades.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2020)

grahamg said:


> How would you describe your parenting style?     .


I chose not to have any for a number of reasons.  One was zero population growth.  When I have a need to mother something, I mother a cat or a dog.  My husband's children are cases in point for sitting on their backsides.  He tried really hard to be a good parent.  It didn't work.  It's a crap shoot.


----------



## grahamg (Sep 1, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> In this day and age 'ambition' is a dicey proposition. Between technology & instant gratification  and a philosphy that says try to steer or track students into things they like or are good at too much ambition could lead to disappointment or sense of entitlement.
> The basics in life including courtesy, health, domestic, financial ,mechanical abilities etc ie fix and/or build for ones' self. Along with academic competance in any subject. Self sufficiency first then worry about pursuing optional jobs/careers. How can one take care of a company or organization if they cant take care of themselves.


You worry a bit about the sort of company your child might keep, and whether they make friends easily. I guess it says a lot about any of us, if you look at those we choose as friends, or whether we have any real friends perhaps(?).
It is a mixture of competing influences, just as you suggest, and as a parenting wanting your child to show resilience, and self sufficiency, whilst generally hoping perhaps, this doesn't make you totally redundant!    .


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 1, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I chose not to have any for a number of reasons.  One was zero population growth.  When I have a need to mother something, I mother a cat or a dog.  My husband's children are cases in point for sitting on their backsides.  He tried really hard to be a good parent.  It didn't work.  *It's a crap shoot.*


Bingo! I couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## grahamg (Sep 1, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I chose not to have any for a number of reasons.  One was zero population growth.  When I have a need to mother something, I mother a cat or a dog.  My husband's children are cases in point for sitting on their backsides.  He tried really hard to be a good parent.  It didn't work.  It's a crap shoot.


You were still a parent to someone else's child though weren't you, (or have I missed something? )?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2020)

grahamg said:


> You were still a parent to someone else's child though weren't you, (or have I missed something? )?


My husband's children were grown before I met him.  I was never their parent.


----------



## grahamg (Sep 1, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> My husband's children were grown before I met him.  I was never their parent.


I see, so a parent, or step parent in name only. 
Did you form an opinion as to what went wrong with his children in spite of his best efforts?   .


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2020)

grahamg said:


> I see, so a parent, or step parent in name only.
> Did you form an opinion as to what went wrong with his children in spite of his best efforts?   .


His exwife was one of the problems.  But the bottom line was they wanted to do drugs, get involved with the wrong crowd, steal from him, disregard him as a person, etc.  I'm not willing to say more.  It violates his privacy and theirs.


----------



## grahamg (Sep 1, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> His exwife was one of the problems.  But the bottom line was they wanted to do drugs, get involved with the wrong crowd, steal from him, disregard him as a person, etc.  I'm not willing to say more.  It violates his privacy and theirs.


Ah, good idea, I often think its worth avoid asking or answering too many questions.
One last point that comes to mind is this, moving away from the situation concerning those children you mentioned, I suppose, to an extent, everyone we meet might try to "parent" us to an extent, and vice versa, (or so some management training guru or expert once told me, quoting a famous psychologist whose name escapes me right now?).    .


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 1, 2020)

*Do you try to instil ambition into your children?*


'Ambition'.....hmmmmm

Lets just call it incentive


----------



## grahamg (Sep 1, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> *Do you try to instil ambition into your children?*
> 
> 
> 'Ambition'.....hmmmmm
> ...


Call it whatever you wish, (was it Shakespeare said "a horse is a horse by any other name", or was that my mixing up his famous line from Richard III, "a horse, a horse, my kingdom for a horse!").    .


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 2, 2020)

IMO by the time you begin to notice unpleasant traits in your children, it's already too late.

When I was very young my grandmother was constantly with us and allowed us to participate in all sorts of activities that were too difficult or too dangerous or too something.  At the time it was just part of being a family and helping with daily activities.  We didn't develop an idea or understanding of ambition, work, or responsibility until much later and by then the die had been cast.

_“Give me a child until he is 7 and I will show you the man.” _- Aristotle


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 2, 2020)

grahamg said:


> Call it whatever you wish



Sorry, I missed worded that

I provided the incentive





They complied with the ambition


----------



## Pecos (Sep 2, 2020)

I did did push mine just a bit, but not much. By and large, they successfully "launched" all on their own into careers that they enjoy.

My son spent most of his childhood living with his mother who did not value education very much. One result of that is that my son believed that he was incapable of academic work. When he came to live with me in Hawaii after graduating from High School, I did push him into taking night courses at University of Hawaii, where he quickly discovered that he was not stupid like he had been allowed to believe. When he expressed an interest in joining the Navy, I made him study for the Armed Forces Entrance Exam as I did not want him just taking any old job. We studied for six weeks before he took the exam, and he was eligible for every trade in the Navy except Nuclear. Frankly, I was startled by what he did not learn in High School. Our next step was to steer him toward a Navy specialty that was consistent with his outgoing personality. He wound up with a Technical Job riding helicopters in a small team environment. He also became a rescue swimmer and went into the water more than once to retrieve people. He would not have enjoyed the same job that I had. Hovering over a piece of electronic equipment with test probes would not have been his thing at all. He loves interacting with people and is quite good with them.

I was still on active duty and performed the enlistment ceremony on the USS Arizona in Pearl Harbor. He enjoyed his time in the Navy but chose to get out and become a teacher instead of staying in. I was still on active duty and offered to fly to his duty station to reenlist him, but his new wife had more influence than I did. I have come to believe that she was right. He is now a teacher/coach in the same HS that he graduated from and was coach of the year in his county a few years ago. He now has a Master's in Sports Management. 

My daughter got great grades in school. While she was in college, I did have a serious discussion with her about studying with an eye toward earning a living. The result of this was to get her to merge her fondness for art with engineering and getting a degree in Industrial Design. This added an additional year of study, but resulted in a great career for her It still gives her an opportunity to be a bit of an artist. She worked her way up to becoming a Senior Vice President for the third largest watch company in the world. She spent eight years living in Hong Kong and managing a production facility there along with another in mainland China. She now has her own company.

Overall, I did not push them very much. A key reason is that I had realized that we have to be very careful how we define SUCCESS as it is far more encompassing than mere dollars. Satisfaction with your work, family stability and so many other thing come into play.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 2, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I am so very sorry for you loss.  Mental illness is such an enigma.  There is no one sure way that works to deal with it.  Are you okay?  Is there any way I can be of comfort?  I'm willing to listen.


I've talked myself out on the subject. I have gotten over most of it, she was sick and died from her illness. It is sometimes how things happen. There is really no comfort in loss, we just move on.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 2, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I've talked myself out on the subject. I have gotten over most of it, she was sick and died from her illness. It is sometimes how things happen. There is really no comfort in loss, we just move on.


Yes, we move on.  I've had losses where if felt like someone literally ripped my heart out and all that remained where veins and arteries and someone poured acid in the hole.  For me writing books is my therapy.  It helps me.


----------



## grahamg (Sep 2, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I did did push mine just a bit, but not much. By and large, they successfully "launched" all on their own into careers that they enjoy.
> 
> My son spent most of his childhood living with his mother who did not value education very much. One result of that is that my son believed that he was incapable of academic work. When he came to live with me in Hawaii after graduating from High School, I did push him into taking night courses at University of Hawaii, where he quickly discovered that he was not stupid like he had been allowed to believe. When he expressed an interest in joining the Navy, I made him study for the Armed Forces Entrance Exam as I did not want him just taking any old job. We studied for six weeks before he took the exam, and he was eligible for every trade in the Navy except Nuclear. Frankly, I was startled by what he did not learn in High School. Our next step was to steer him toward a Navy specialty that was consistent with his outgoing personality. He wound up with a Technical Job riding helicopters in a small team environment. He also became a rescue swimmer and went into the water more than once to retrieve people. He would not have enjoyed the same job that I had. Hovering over a piece of electronic equipment with test probes would not have been his thing at all. He loves interacting with people and is quite good with them.
> I was still on active duty and performed the enlistment ceremony on the USS Arizona in Pearl Harbor. He enjoyed his time in the Navy but chose to get out and become a teacher instead of staying in. I was still on active duty and offered to fly to his duty station to reenlist him, but his new wife had more influence than I did. I have come to believe that she was right. He is now a teacher/coach in the same HS that he graduated from and was coach of the year in his county a few years ago. He now has a Master's in Sports Management.
> ...


It was very encouraging to hear how well things turned out, but would you agree there is no way of "bottling" whatever it is leads to success, so far as the outcome of your parenting style?   .
Learning as you go along for the parent is intrinsic to the process, and luck plays a big part(?). 
Even the strongest, most capable of mothers I've heard ran into some difficulties with their fully grown children, simply for the fact they were so competent and good, (super mums in fact), so the child when they go on to have their own children feel somehow inadequate as parents themselves. I heard of one such mother, shunned by one of her three daughters in exactly those circumstances I believe, and I did not doubt the mother when she said how good a mother she'd been.  .


----------



## Pecos (Sep 2, 2020)

grahamg said:


> It was very encouraging to hear how well things turned out, but would you agree there is no way of "bottling" whatever it is leads to success, so far as the outcome of your parenting style?   .
> Learning as you go along for the parent is intrinsic to the process, and luck plays a big part(?).
> Even the strongest, most capable of mothers I've heard ran into some difficulties with their fully grown children, simply for the fact they were so competent and good, (super mums in fact), so the child when they go on to have their own children feel somehow inadequate as parents themselves. I heard of one such mother, shunned by one of her three daughters in exactly those circumstances I believe, and I did not doubt the mother when she said how good a mother she'd been.  .


I agree that there is no way to bottle it, and luck does play a big part.
I have known parents who seemed to be perfect whose adult children did not do so well. I have no explanation because I have also seen a lot of lousy parents whose adult children turned out great. It just seems to be pretty unpredictable.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 2, 2020)

I never pushed my children to achieve or suggested what they do in life.

My daughter now has a work from home job and is raising her granddaughter.  She has a college degree from the UofU.  She put herself through college and paid her student loans off without our help.

Our son did not go to college, he has a good stable job, a wonderful significant other, children, and grandchildren.  He lives life to the fullest.  He hikes, hikes, and hikes over several states, and has seen many of Mother earth’s wonders.

My other two sons are adopted and disabled.  It took me 2 years to teach my son, with DS, that if you put 2 quarters into a pop machine, you would receive a pop.  For him, this was rocket science. 

All four of my children became and are decent caring people.  It’s all I ever asked for.  Everything else is “dust in the wind.”


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 2, 2020)

Ambition? No.
Responsibility? Yes.

I did encourage them to find their vocation. 
Daughter is a nurse, son works in a hospital in IT.


----------



## LindaB (Sep 3, 2020)

I think a lot of parents want to live vicariously through their children, to have them do things that they wish they themselves had done. If you raise your child to be a decent, caring, respectful person I think you have parented well. Sometimes we inadvertently make our children feel that they have disappointed us by not following the path in life that we think they should have followed.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 3, 2020)

My daughters are all grown now, due to my health, I wish I had been more available to them as their dad. Nowadays, our family is more together even though we are miles apart.


----------



## grahamg (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm saying this "tongue in cheek" now, (I hope everyone understands the meaning of that expression?), but aren't there any forum members out there prepared to say they were perhaps a complete nightmare as a dad or a mum sometimes,  ?

I'm not accusing anyone of anything, and I'm sure we've all been perfectly honest on the thread, but just maybe, *"just maybe"*, some of us might have been more than a bit moody, overly controlling, or *"whatever"*, and did not quite meet up to the high standards we set ourselves all the time(?)    .


----------



## Pecos (Sep 3, 2020)

grahamg said:


> I'm saying this "tongue in cheek" now, (I hope everyone understands the meaning of that expression?), but aren't there any forum members out there prepared to say they were perhaps a complete nightmare as a dad or a mum sometimes,  ?
> 
> I'm not accusing anyone of anything, and I'm sure we've all been perfectly honest on the thread, but just maybe, *"just maybe"*, some of us might have been more than a bit moody, overly controlling, or *"whatever"*, and did quite meet up to the high standards we set ourselves all the time(?)    .


I will be interested in seeing if anyone claims to have "been perfect." 
LOL, You won't catch me claiming that. I will claim to have been a reasonable decent human. ( and a bit lucky)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I will be interested in seeing if anyone claims to have "been perfect."
> LOL, You won't catch me claiming that. I will claim to have been a reasonable decent human. ( and a bit lucky)


I'm right there with you, Pecos!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 3, 2020)

grahamg said:


> I'm saying this "tongue in cheek" now, (I hope everyone understands the meaning of that expression?), but aren't there any forum members out there prepared to say they were perhaps a complete nightmare as a dad or a mum sometimes,  ?
> 
> I'm not accusing anyone of anything, and I'm sure we've all been perfectly honest on the thread, but just maybe, *"just maybe"*, some of us might have been more than a bit moody, overly controlling, or *"whatever"*, and did quite meet up to the high standards we set ourselves all the time(?)    .


What kind of dirt are you looking for? I don’t think this the place for confession. No one’s perfect, I question your motive in this, perhaps you have something you would like to share?


----------



## Judycat (Sep 3, 2020)

grahamg said:


> I'm saying this "tongue in cheek" now, (I hope everyone understands the meaning of that expression?), but aren't there any forum members out there prepared to say they were perhaps a complete nightmare as a dad or a mum sometimes,  ?
> 
> I'm not accusing anyone of anything, and I'm sure we've all been perfectly honest on the thread, but just maybe, *"just maybe"*, some of us might have been more than a bit moody, overly controlling, or *"whatever"*, and did quite meet up to the high standards we set ourselves all the time(?) .


Did I melt down sometimes with three children still in diapers? Sometimes.   One would be climbing the entertainment center, another would be scrubbing the floor with dirty dog dish water, while the youngest would be wailing while trying to tell me what's wrong. Ever try to understand a sobbing kid who can hardly make words anyway. Standards, and a couple of cats, went out the window and Sergeant Cat came in.


----------



## grahamg (Sep 3, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> What kind of dirt are you looking for? I don’t think this the place for confession. No one’s perfect, I question your motive in this, perhaps you have something you would like to share?


I think you've failed to understand the meaning of "tongue in cheek", there is nothing I was digging on anyone, (why would I?).
And while you're asking, "no, there are no skeletons in my closet thanks", my daughters just as lovely and successful as I've said she is, no matter what anyone like you might think I've done wrong(?).
Don't feel you need to tell me anything will you now!    .


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 3, 2020)

I was very lucky with my 2 children. They were both ambitious on their own. My daughter wanted to be a nurse from when she was a little girl,and she became a Pediatric Nurse as soon as she graduated from college.My son had many jobs growing up and he worked for a while when he was in College as an electrician and he is still in that field. Both of my Grandson's the oldest works in the Medical field and the younger boy is in his last year of college doing studying on Bio Medical Engineering . As far as my youngest granddaughter she is only 10yrs old and is interested in  either performing or being a chef.


----------



## grahamg (Sep 4, 2020)

I remember reading the book, "My family and other animals" written by Gerald Durrell, (my brother having recommended it when we were both young teenagers, and he found it very amusing).

In the book, as I remember it, Gerald's mother took her family of four or five children off to Crete to bring them up, following the death of her husband. The relevance to this thread is the description of just how hopeless the children thought their mother was, and Gerald Durrell, and his brother, making endless humourous comments (the brother was another published author I think).

The Greek taxi driver who ferried the family around the island, and took them under his wing, was mortified these children should speak of their mother thus, as he worshipped her, but I'd guess everything said in the book was "tongue in cheek" too, (and she was a much lived mother).

I think I can fairly describe my own parents as having been "nightmares" at times, each in their own way, whilst at the same time being unbelievably steadfast.    .


----------



## grahamg (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## LindaB (Sep 4, 2020)

I have often thought how terrible it would be if we all wanted to work in the same profession. What if everyone wanted to be a doctor, lawyer, pilot, etc. Where would we be as a society? Thankfully, people are passionate about some not-so-lofty endeavors.  My late son in law wanted nothing more than to quit his job and start a landscaping company. Unfortunately, his job was a high paying career with a large corporation.  He died of a massive heart attack at 46. I think the stress killed him.
My husband is a truck driver and in his previous occupation he and his brothers owned a painting and roofing company. After trying unsuccessfully for years to get him to go into a more "professional" field (all the brothers were college educated), I finally realized that he loves being outdoors and doing his own thing. Being a 9 to 5er in a suit and tie behind a desk would kill him.
Better to let our kids choose where they fit in the world.


----------



## LindaB (Sep 4, 2020)

grahamg said:


> I remember reading the book, "My family and other animals" written by Gerald Durrell, (my brother having recommended it when we were both young teenagers, and he found it very amusing).
> 
> In the book, as I remember it, Gerald's mother took her family of four or five children off to Crete to bring them up, following the death of her husband. The relevance to this thread is the description of just how hopeless the children thought their mother was, and Gerald Durrell, and his brother, making endless humourous comments (the brother was another published author I think).
> 
> ...


"The Durrell 's of Corfu" on Amazon Prime and Acorn, I think.  Enjoyable series.


----------



## grahamg (Sep 7, 2020)

Some "expert opinion" here:

"If your child is one of the less motivated, it can be a source of great worry and frustration and sometimes even despair—and that’s where the trouble can begin. The trouble in this case is your _reaction_ to your child’s lack of motivation, not the lack of motivation itself. When you get nervous about him, you try to motivate him from the grip of your own anxiety, and forget that it’s just not possible to make someone care.

Ask yourself these questions:


Does your worry compel you to nag, hover, push, cajole, or over-function for your child?
Does your frustration cause you to yell, scream, beg, punish, and throw your hands up in despair?
Does your helplessness cause you to start fighting with your spouse, who never seems to do as much as you think he or she should do to get your child motivated?
Does your fear about your child’s underachieving cause you to keep trying to get him to change and to be more motivated?
If you find yourself doing any of the above, you’ve probably seen your child resist, comply to get you off his back, rebel, or dig in his heels harder. Let me be clear: Whether he fights you or goes along with what you want, the end result is that he will be no more motivated than he was before. You might eventually get him to do what you want, but your goal of helping him be self-motivated is still a far away reality."

https://www.empoweringparents.com/article/unmotivated-child-6-ways-get-child-going/


----------



## jujube (Sep 7, 2020)

My parents didn't push us hard, but we turned out pretty well.

I never had to push my daughter. She was born knowing what she wanted and what it took to get it.  She had her first job at 12 and was working pretty much full time from 16 on.  She got a bachelor's degree, an NBA and a second masters degree while working full time.  She has a job she likes making a s**t-load of money.

My granddaughter set her goal for the Olympics at an early age.  Unfortunately, she never reached it but was ranked #1 in the nation in her early teens for her age group in her sport and graduated from a Division I college on a sports scholarship. She was the most self-disciplined  and self-directed child I've ever seen.

My two greatgranddaughters?  Time will tell, but they're pretty determined at 4 and 1.


----------

